# Waxstock hauls



## *TQ*

Just thought I'd start a thread for people to post about what they came away from Waxstock with.

Below is my haul:










The highlight for me is the small pot which went from this:










To this:










I can't wait to try it out!

What did everyone else manage to get?


----------



## -Kev-

new drying towels too (not sitting on floor) and a 20m kranzle hose..

my modest 'haul' lol


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My little bounty all for a great discount:


Todays goodies


----------



## shaunmods

Heres what I came back with! 










Great show and I'll definitely be attending again next year :buffer: Looking forward to seeing what everyone else bought!


----------



## Huey

*My Goodies*









Cheers to all involved, great day out, bought some stuff but most importantly met some very knowledgable people and got some great advice, big thanks to Marc Heavenly Detail Elsworth, will follow your advice but get some practice in first:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Stripper scent a fiver so got 4:thumb:


----------



## M3YUK

chrisc said:


> View attachment 25592
> 
> Stripper scent a fiver so got 4:thumb:


U must go to lots of strip clubs lol


----------



## chrisc

M3YUK said:


> U must go to lots of strip clubs lol


In my 20's yes and they dont smell like strippers they useally smell of cookies:thumb:


----------



## Crossy

I limited myself to 100 pounds cash and it was scary how quickly it went! Could have bought loads more. Heres my modest haul


----------



## Focusaddict

Hey Crossy, what is that white sponge in the first pic just below Wolf's plastic can?

Oh and BTW nice hauls


----------



## Crossy

Focusaddict said:


> Hey Crossy, what is that white sponge in the first pic just below Wolf's plastic can?
> 
> Oh and BTW nice hauls


It's just an applicator sponge I was given with a free sample of new tyre gel from Planet Polish


----------



## Focusaddict

Crossy said:


> It's just an applicator sponge I was given with a free sample of new tyre gel from Planet Polish


Thanks and you do realise what this means....pictures of finished job.:buffer::thumb::lol:


----------



## Crossy

Focusaddict said:


> Thanks and you do realise what this means....pictures of finished job.:buffer::thumb::lol:


Haha of course! Weather permitting, tomorrow is the day!


----------



## M3YUK

Just a sample of what I brought got home ending online shopping to lol


----------



## matt303

Got almost everything I went for and a few extras, didn't find any boxes of gloves in medium.


----------



## Jason123

Did you save much could some of you guys let me know what savings you made?


----------



## gavlar1200

Here is what I bought










And what I won... Guess the weight










What a day! Thanks to all the organisers and retailers, I'll definately be coming again :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Wow you guys must have had your wife's with you just seems like a normal shop to me LOL some good gear there


----------



## Jamie.

Really really enjoyed the day, I haven't really ever hardly posted on here before. Anyway, here is my £80 haul today. In the autosmart bottle is Dr Leather, leather sealant.










Anyway, im gonna be a frequent poster on here from now on.


----------



## *TQ*

chrisc said:


> Stripper scent a fiver so got 4:thumb:


Where?! I paid nine quid for my bottle!


----------



## fisko53

Posted by glavar1200
And what I won... Guess the weight

What did it weigh?


----------



## piotrtdi

We haul: modestly
the most important snow foam lance


----------



## Z4-35i

gavlar1200 said:


> And what I won... Guess the weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a day! Thanks to all the organisers and retailers, I'll definately be coming again :thumb:


Congratulations, missed that competition some how


----------



## Guitarjon

Wow some of you guy have spent a fortune. Good job I didn't go as I might be living on beans for the next 4 months.


----------



## Jesse74

For those of you who took home some Wolf's goodies, thank you for your support and feel free to shoot away if you have any questions :thumb:

- Jesse


----------



## Matt91

piotrtdi said:


> We haul: modestly
> the most important snow foam lance


How many ml are those gtechniq bottles? can't see that stretching far on upholstery. Mind you, 5 should suffice!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

I said I'd not spend anything. I also got a load of drying towels and pads from Serious Performance.


----------



## gavlar1200

fisko53 said:


> Posted by gavlar1200
> And what I won... Guess the weight
> 
> What did it weigh?


14 kgs was my guess, I weren't spot on but the closest apparently


----------



## Jdudley90

I nearly all have you have gone for an auto finesse product or two but hardly a dodo product to be seen!


----------



## cortinajim

My Cortina was beside the door in and out and as i sat with it was amazed at the amount of detailing stuff that went by ,bags and bags of it and some one must have had a good stock of buckets by the amount that went out


----------



## DMH-01

The Shinearama air freshener smells so nice :argie:


----------



## Junior Bear

*TQ* said:


> Where?! I paid nine quid for my bottle!


I saw it for a fiver too, not something I'd like in my car though lol

Here's what I got, a few small things To try


----------



## JBirchy

Just a little lot from me:










I was working with Chris on the Waxamomo stand which was rammed all day, so thanks so much to everyone who bought from us, just stopped by for a chat or simply came in for a look round.

Great to meet you all! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Was the satsuma wax free?


----------



## Matt.

No it was £10 which went to Sebastions Trust.


----------



## Matt.

A real credit to you and your Cortina Jim.


----------



## kempe

Some nice hauls on here peoples :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Looking at this makes me jealous! Nice purchases


----------



## Focusaddict

gavlar1200 said:


>


What are the two black what looks like foam bricks on the left?


----------



## Trip tdi

Focusaddict said:


> What are the two black what looks like foam bricks on the left?


My senses are telling me they are Valet pro wash sponges :thumb:

Must admit this is a great thread, awesome products, thanks everyone for sharing and posting up your amazing products, nice to see them in the flesh :thumb:

I wanted to congratulate Bouncer for his generous kindness and time, for supporting a charity event through his waxes and time, this you can't beat in my books, heart of gold Bouncer has, and God Bless him :thumb:

I missed the day, but if there is a event next year I would love to attend.


----------



## Leemack

JBirchy said:


> Just a little lot from me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was working with Chris on the Waxamomo stand which was rammed all day, so thanks so much to everyone who bought from us, just stopped by for a chat or simply came in for a look round.
> 
> Great to meet you all! :thumb:


Argh so you were the chap i shook hands with after speaking to chris :thumb:

good to meet ya


----------



## Focusaddict

I might go next year even if it's just for fun of it.


----------



## Lupostef

Got most bits I intended on getting so fairly chuffed. I do agree with some that not a great deal of discount was offered from certain places. Anyhow atleast you save on postage if nothing else . Was nice to have a chat with everyone as well really enjoyed it.

Heres my bits ....


IMG_0832 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0833 by lupostef, on Flickr


IMG_0835 by lupostef, on Flickr


----------



## AmiLady

2nd place winnings of the showdown


----------



## Focusaddict

What was the competition to win these?


----------



## Trip tdi

Lupostef that is awesome collection there from yourself :thumb:, you have one of the greatest machines, a Flex machine, did you try this machine out before you brought the polisher, if so how does the machine handle and perform.


----------



## Trip tdi

Who won the show and shine event of the day, the prizes won are amazing, very envious collection and products.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stef how much did you get the flex for buddy


----------



## Tips

Nice haul Stef :thumb:

What is waxybox? and were the dumbbells on offer too


----------



## Matt.

http://www.waxybox.co.uk/


----------



## Lupostef

Trip tdi said:


> Lupostef that is awesome collection there from yourself :thumb:, you have one of the greatest machines, a Flex machine, did you try this machine out before you brought the polisher, if so how does the machine handle and perform.


Thanks mate, I didn't try it before hand didn't want to show up Dave KG  JOKING!
Did a lot of research into it before hand and had pretty much made my mind up. Had a good feel of it really like the light weight and grip over the top of the backing plate as I don't like side or D handles plus the trigger and speed adjustment can all be acessed with your thumb with out having to move your hand/grip :thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Stef how much did you get the flex for buddy


No discount what so ever mate £359, was a little disapointed to be honest 



Tips said:


> Nice haul Stef :thumb:
> 
> What is waxybox? and were the dumbbells on offer too


Cheers . Look them up on Twitter, something to do with a new company opening fairly soon. Deal of the day the dumbbells were :lol:


----------



## Tazz

my 'haul' is very small compared to everyone, but i was on a budget as pay day is a week away and i needed fuel home, lol

i only intended to buy a 5L bottle of vp bilberry, but the angelwax bilberry was only £15 so got that instead, also got a can of tardis and a bottle of iron x, im sure ill need them at some point, also got some more microfibre clothes as you can never have enough

i didnt really get to meet anyone, or know who to approach really, although i didnt recognise a few people, but they looked busy so i didnt want to disrupt them

hopefully ill meet more ppl next year


----------



## chrisgreen

Matt. said:


> http://www.waxybox.co.uk/


Interesting - have seen this concept done with food & drink before (Eightpointnine for coffee, Graze.com for nibbles, Abel & Cole for fruit and veg etc), but curious to see if it's got legs for detaining samples.


----------



## piotrtdi

Matt91 said:


> How many ml are those gtechniq bottles? can't see that stretching far on upholstery. Mind you, 5 should suffice!


Seller of Qtechniq no longer had a 500ml bottle in return he gave me 5 bottles of 100ml


----------



## ferted

Well I went with a very small shopping list
I wanted...
AutoBrite Banana Gloss-they didn't bring any 
AutoBrite Cherry Air Freshener-again they didn't bring any 
AutoBrite Very Cherry Non-Acid whel cleaner-- GOT THAT :thumb:
A couple of foaming spray heads--No-one had any 
So all in all I spent a grand total of £5
Mind you SWMBO did buy me a DAS6 Pro from Shinearama along with the Meguairs Microfibre starter kit and the shiny guy threw in a cary bag some 3M tape a card air freshener and when I asked a Swissvax coaster!! :thumb:
She also bought me one of the DW magnetic tax disc holders


----------



## Tips

chrisgreen said:


> Interesting - have seen this concept done with food & drink before (Eightpointnine for coffee, Graze.com for nibbles, Abel & Cole for fruit and veg etc), but curious to see if it's got legs for detaining samples.


A big fan of graze.com :thumb:

All the girls flock to my desk every week to see my new nibbles 

I'm not sure they would come round to see my waxybox detailing products though - the SWT


----------



## Pugboi

Looks like everyone has got some good items !! Wish I good post a pic up off mine but the wife would kill me if she see how much I've got !! Need to buy a bigger shed !!


----------



## Matt91

ferted said:


> Well I went with a very small shopping list
> I wanted...
> AutoBrite Banana Gloss-they didn't bring any
> AutoBrite Cherry Air Freshener-again they didn't bring any
> AutoBrite Very Cherry Non-Acid whel cleaner-- GOT THAT :thumb:
> A couple of foaming spray heads--No-one had any
> So all in all I spent a grand total of £5
> Mind you SWMBO did buy me a DAS6 Pro from Shinearama along with the Meguairs Microfibre starter kit and the shiny guy threw in a cary bag some 3M tape a card air freshener and when I asked a Swissvax coaster!! :thumb:
> She also bought me one of the DW magnetic tax disc holders


Gutted! I would have thought they'd have brought a load of banana gloss, that would have been one of my top products to buy if i'd went. Everyone seems to sell the same foaming spray heads aswell.

Did the vendors hardly carry any stock?


----------



## steveosri

gavlar1200 said:


> 14 kgs was my guess, I weren't spot on but the closest apparently


how close my guess was 13.4kgs


----------



## ianFRST

14.2kg was the official weight i think

i guessed 16.2 :lol:


----------



## slineclean

Before Waxstock I purchased a second stanley box from b&q , was £5 more than when I brought the 1st one on offer.










Items brought at waxstock , one bucket to follow.










doesnt look much to show thought.

Todays BH buy


----------



## Mr bean

plus a couple of drying clothes and wash buckets


----------



## Z4-35i

Lupostef said:


> No discount what so ever mate £359, was a little disapointed to be honest


I managed to get a small additional discount on the 14-2 150 and some freebies thrown in, maybe due to being one of the first sales of the day.


----------



## Matt.

You would think it would be a little cheaper as the day goes on.


----------



## Lupostef

Z4-35i said:


> I managed to get a small additional discount on the 14-2 150 and some freebies thrown in, maybe due to being one of the first sales of the day.


Go on break my little heart :lol: how much ?


----------



## shane_ctr

slineclean said:


> Before Waxstock I purchased a second stanley box from b&q , was £5 more than when I brought the 1st one on offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Items brought at waxstock , one bucket to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesnt look much to show thought.
> 
> Todays BH buy


please let me know what the sound bar is like


----------



## slineclean

Im at my GF for the rest of the week , so unfort wont get to try it out unless theres spare time and im tempted to check her tele if if it will fit. 

Her uncle has the same kit and we popped round sunday afternoon for a demo and was impressed with it , aunt switched the wireless sub off and you can really tell the difference. 

I went to 2 different currys because wanted to try and get a demo of it with a film playing. On the second currys we went too ( big store ) im convinced the person showing us a demo was someone on behalf of an alterative branded company because when was shown a demo of this LG , it didnt sound a patch on the alterative but the looks of it , looked cheap looking . So was in two minds then and landed walking out because didnt know what to think , thats when a phone call to GF uncle ( cus knew he had one ) and went round to his house. Told him about the alterative and he was advised by the sales rep he spoke with , not to touch it. This is when GF spoke of the person doing the demo wearing a shirt with the logo of the alterative . 

Selling point was that the subwoofer is wireless , you need to power it but im lucky and will have enough plugs in my living room.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm recognising a few of the Auto Finesse bits I sold to people on the AF stand! Nice to meet those of you that I did.

Russ.


----------



## Z4-35i

Lupostef said:


> Go on break my little heart :lol: how much ?


£350 plus a pad cleaning brush thrown in with the Flex soft bag, which I see you also got.

Both of us still got good deals on what is acknowledged to be the best detailing rotary around at the moment.

Looking forward to using the Flex later in the week :buffer:


----------



## MonkeyP

Heres mine but i have added more to it as they had run out of everything else that i wanted! lol Will add those pics at a later date.

I think i might be missing a few items from this as the bags felt a lot heavier!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

AmiLady said:


> 2nd place winnings of the showdown


Well done Amy , was a pleasure judging your car and a credit to you for the imagination and work that went into it.


----------



## james_death

No Pics its scattered about the detailing cave...:lol:

However...All Autosmart...

25lt Actimouse xls
5lt Cherry Glaze
1lt Reglaze
10 Atomiser Bottles
2 California Dusters
10 Pack of sponges
2 trim sponges
2 small dense sponges
2 Wax applicators
2 small black pads
4 Berry Blast Cans
1 Carnauba Gold Wax
2 Waffle Drying Towels

Think thats it... Would have been a Tornador also but finally decided no... dont even have a compressor...:lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Tips said:


> A big fan of graze.com :thumb:
> 
> All the girls flock to my desk every week to see my new nibbles
> 
> I'm not sure they would come round to see my waxybox detailing products though - the SWT


Maybe you could play it fair and say everyone with a waxybox can look in your waxy box  the curly clockspringers can just have the nibbles...


----------



## BellUK




----------



## EliteCarCare

cortinajim said:


> My Cortina was beside the door in and out and as i sat with it was amazed at the amount of detailing stuff that went by ,bags and bags of it and some one must have had a good stock of buckets by the amount that went out


We took 80 of our popular 20 litre deep buckets and sold the lot, 16 went to one customer alone! :doublesho

Mint Cortina by the way! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## gtmin

AmiLady said:


> 2nd place winnings of the showdown


Well done Ami :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Concours Car Care said:


> Argh so you were the chap i shook hands with after speaking to chris :thumb:
> 
> good to meet ya


That was me Lee, nice to meet you and good to have a little chat!

Thanks for buying some of the Fizz from us! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:


----------



## slineclean

Aww the megs interior brush. I never saw them on sale


----------



## ianFRST




----------



## luke123

so many things i forgot to buy  I do wish alot of the stalls had more prices on them tho,


----------



## Lupostef

Z4-35i said:


> £350 plus a pad cleaning brush thrown in with the Flex soft bag, which I see you also got.
> 
> Both of us still got good deals on what is acknowledged to be the best detailing rotary around at the moment.
> 
> Looking forward to using the Flex later in the week :buffer:


I can live with a tenna :lol: thought you werew going to say £100 off and a load of freebies or something :lol:

Certainly felt nice in my hands anyway  Same can't wait to give it a whirl!


----------

